# kubota pto problem



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

OK a friend asked me to work on his 2001 kubota bx1500 the pto will not engage an trying to help figure this out. So far can't find much online about. He was told clutch was out but trying to figure out what to check before doing the pto clutch. I have not seen it in person. He says it grinds but wont engage. So trying figure out were things are like adjustment for clutch an actuator is. An info or links are greatly appreciated


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Most PTO's that new are hydraulic activated. There is no external adjustment. Internally on the tractors that I have worked on the PTO consist of a clutch pack that is replaceable. Damage to the clutch pack is related to overloading the PTO with the task the PTO is given to power. Requiring a 50 HP tractor the job of powering a 65 HP grinder mixer will get you acquainted with the clutch pack and how to access same. I would Not try a repair without a service manual for your particular tractor.


----------



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

Not doing anything with out a manual


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I have replaced a lot of pto clutching rings on 2360 and 2660 kubotas because of people using them to run 4-5 ft garden tillers and bushhogs with no slip clutch . I am not very familiar with your size tractor but is sounds like a similar problem average mechanic takes 4-5 hours on a 2660 to replace PTO clutching ring and shaft


----------

